# Bronze morph of Green Frog?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I got a free tadpole from Petsmart. I am not sure where the fish are shipped from to that Petsmart, but 1 of the tads was a Leopard Frog, and then this one:

Any thoughts?

JBear


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

No obvious dorsolateral ridges, so I think you can rule out Rana clamitans (green frog). I can't really make out the tympanum, so i can't really make any further suggestions.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

edwardsatc said:


> No obvious dorsolateral ridges, so I think you can rule out Rana clamitans (green frog). I can't really make out the tympanum, so i can't really make any further suggestions.


Its either that or bull frog


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

Good old american bull frog


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

There are dorsolateral ridges present. They are more pronounced toward the rear of the frog. I thought Green frog at first, but this frog does not have the bright green upper lip. It is 1". A few days metamorphed.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Another angle:

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Sure looks like a bronze frog. One of the most commonly encountered frogs around here for me. There was a small stream across the street from where I grew up that was full of them, I would often find them with tail-nubs still attached and they looked like your pics. The reticulations seem to be more present on the clamitans than catesbeiana (at least around here). The only other thing that popped into my head was mink frog, but thats a long shot. I would say that you would be safe assuming that its a bronze. I'm at the beach right now, but I get home tomorrow, I can help you key it out then if you are still trying to figure it out.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> ...I get home tomorrow, I can help you key it out then if you are still trying to figure it out.


Here is another pic example:

Thanks for the help!

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

At the beach I was looking at the pic on a tiny ipad screen, now that I'm home with my big(ger) screen I can't be certain that its a bronze. What I thought were reticulations are actually well-formed dots. That second pic is great, but the dark lines through the eye are kinda throwing me off. I've been going through the guides I have (which are mostly for Southeastern species) and I'm getting stumped. I think that bronze is the best fit, but its gonna be way easier to identify in a few months when its a little bigger. Whatever it is, its sure a cute little bugger. Wish I could come up with a better answer for you. I'll keep working on it though, just wanted to let you know that I'm tryin!


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wish my local petsmart gave away free frogs!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Perhaps it is Rana sylvatica, the Wood Frog?

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rana_sylvatica_6021.jpeg

Found this when searching for Wood frog pics. Hahaha.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

The dark stripe is consistent with sylvatica, but the other pattern/coloration is more consistent with clamitans. I don't know of any natural interbreeding of the two species, but maybe?. The lateral line is observed in both species.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey JB, any updated pics on this guy?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> Hey JB, any updated pics on this guy?


As much as it embarrasses me to say, he was found dead in the water a few days ago. Perhaps heat, perhaps other, I do not know. He was feeding and looking good up until death. 

Thanks for the interest, truly, I am sorry I cannot share "good word".

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. That is a tough time for them, sometimes they don't make it and its not always clear why. So don't worry about it too much, its happened to a lot of people (myself included).


----------

